# Afraid of the treadmill



## Ed62 (Oct 9, 2012)

I bought a used treadmill so our 9 mo. old German Shepherd can get exercise indoors. Bad weather is fast approaching, and it's unlikely that I'll be taking her for the walks she's used to, during the winter. 

She's OK on the treadmill until the belt begins to move. Then she freaks out, jumping off. Then she won't come near it for quite a while. If I get on it to show her it's OK, she bites at my feet and the treadmill itself. It's my belief that she's trying to get me off it. I could probably build some type of walls for the sides, but I'd rather be able to get her to voluntarily use the treadmill on her own. Is there any hope? Treats haven't made a difference so far.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm with you on this one. My doxie has a bunch of energy for only 10 weeks. And with the cold weather, I cant get out and give him walks as well. I tried getting him on the tredmill, he just jumps off the moment his paws touch it. Rather its running or not 
I was actually thinking of putting up a temporary siding on it and maybe using his leash tied to the bar, with me coaxing him with treats. So he knows its alright, and hopefully he will do it on his own so i wont have to do that and can take the siding down.

I know itll take some time but we just gotta work at it a lil at a time  Good luck!


----------



## Ed62 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Now I know I have company.:wave: 

If we don't get some suggestions, I think I'll try putting a wall on each side, then trying more tasty treats, like a hot dog or something.

I see you're from Indiana. So am I. We're near Griffith. Where are you?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Instead of turning it on, try starting out with manually moving the belt with your feet so that it only moves an inch; reward and repeat. I would say get your dog to be comfortable walking on a moving belt controlled by you before even turning on the machine.


----------



## Ed62 (Oct 9, 2012)

That's a great suggestion that I have not thought of. It's definitely worth a shot. Thanks very much.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

Im in Madison!  

I"m not sure how far that is from you. I barely know my way around lol I been here since Feb. 

I tried the moving the belt with my feet thing, he still jumps off lol. The only one brave enough to get on is my 14 week old kitten. lol


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

HMMm, what if you moved the belt with your feet without Jax on it, then just click/reward when Jax comes close. And go from there?


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

He goes by it when its on just fine, he even stands an puts his front paws on it when I'm using it, but he won't stay up if I put him on. Of course when I put him on its super slow, or not on. And he will immediately jump off.

I do praise him, with lots of lovin and telling him what a good boy he is when he puts his front paws on it and such, but Its the getting on and staying on part I'm having troubles with.


----------



## Ed62 (Oct 9, 2012)

That's the exact problem I'm facing. She didn't even want to get on it with me. When I started moving the belt (manually), she jumped off. 

BTW, Madison is way down south in Indiana. Griffith is way up north, so about 350 miles or so.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

Ed62 said:


> BTW, Madison is way down south in Indiana. Griffith is way up north, so about 350 miles or so.


 Ah, that's far


----------



## ModMark (Oct 27, 2012)

Just wondering, why would a dog want to jump on treadmill? Do dogs really want to exercise or do they want to play? 

Treadmills are quite boring, many humans watch TV while using them. I am not sure if a dog see any purpose with them.

I suggest selling the treadmill and buying a nice ski outfit for yourself. It is possible to stay warm outside during the winter months.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

For me, it's not about keeping warm. I have asthma, and my main trigger is cold weather. So I can't get out as much as I would love to with my puppy during the winter. 
I don't know really why a dog would want to really. But i do know, they love walks, and it's like a endless walk. A way to burn their energy when you can't walk them yourself


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think I would be forcing a 9month old GSD to be running on a treadmill. To much stress on the joints for a young dog. I run a treadmill and I am pretty fit, and the treadmill has a top of the line duraflex cushioning system, but it can still leave me with sore hips after a long run. I wouldn't put a young dog on it, especially a breed that is prone to hip and joint problems if not bred well.


----------



## ModMark (Oct 27, 2012)

jax's_mommy said:


> For me, it's not about keeping warm. I have asthma, and my main trigger is cold weather.


fair enough, my apologies for assuming it was a "it's too cold" situation...

Do dogs love walking or do they get bored inside the house and just want to do something? If you have a large basement, just walk around the basement. But that will not work, they will get quite bored. Now toss a cat in the basement, that could be alot of fun....just kidding..


How about a wireless invisible fence? Quite easy to install and your dog can at least run around in the yard during the winter.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

ModMark said:


> fair enough, my apologies for assuming it was a "it's too cold" situation...
> 
> Do dogs love walking or do they get bored inside the house and just want to do something? If you have a large basement, just walk around the basement. But that will not work, they will get quite bored. Now toss a cat in the basement, that could be alot of fun....just kidding..
> 
> ...


Its fine,

I'm not sure on that question, But i do know every dog I ever had loved taking walks, and we had a huge backyard for them to run and play in. They would always get excited when the leash came out, 

No basement, we live in a small 2 bedroom home. And even if i did have the invisible fence, I can't leave him alone outside. To many stray dogs loose here, and he's only 4 lbs. 
As, for the cat. Well my pup loves cats lol we have 3!


----------



## Ed62 (Oct 9, 2012)

I appreciate the replies. I walk my dog whether or not it's comfortable for me, typically 2 miles per walk, with the most being 3 miles. This happens just about every day. But at my age, I'm not willing to risk slipping on ice, and breaking a hip or something. And I'll admit that when it gets *too* uncomfortable, it just isn't going to happen.

It is not the same on a treadmill as a walk, I know that. But I've had a dog on a treadmill before, and it seemed to work just fine. Even though it is not the best, I think it's a good alternative. So if there are more suggestions to try, I'll try them, and be grateful for the replies.


----------

